# Mylar/Chris Cox Bits



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm looking into a mylar snaffle bit for Walka (he does fine in his full check snaffle, but feel he would be more comfortable in a mylar snaffle). Well, I checked out Chris Cox's snaffle bit and thought it was very similar in design and principle to a mylar. It also costs a little less (surprise, surprise). 

What do you all think? Appreciate any and all input.

Chris Cox Horsemanship Co. : Clinician, Two-Time Road to the Horse Champion, TV Host, Equine Educator


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I haven't seen a chris Cox bit in person but I am a huge fan of Mylers. I have several of them including their snaffle bit. IMHO Mylers are the way to go!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have never seen Chris Cox's bits - nor heard of him....BUT - I do love my Myler Bits.

What I like about the Myler is that I can lift one side without effecting the other side.


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

nevr heard of chris coz bit but mylars are wonderful. . 
there one of the few bits my horse will take as he is extemely fussy . . . and he is amazing in it =P


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The thing with Mylars is that you can lift one side of the bit, without it effecting the other side of the bit.

The mouthpieces are not he same as the Chris Cox bits.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

The mylar looks to have more of a billy allen mouthpiece.

btw, Chris Cox is a big western guy--not so much english.  Think of Pat Parelli with all the ground work, then take away the goofy stuff like trees and jumping picnic tables. 

The bits can't really be compared. Also remember that although bits may LOOK the same, you are PAYING for the quality of the construction and the balance of the bit. Cheap bits = poor balance.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Whipple , that bit doesn't look at all like the Chris Cox bit I'm looking at on his sight. Is it one of his?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

MIEventer said:


> The thing with Mylars is that you can lift one side of the bit, without it effecting the other side of the bit.
> 
> The mouthpieces are not he same as the Chris Cox bits.


A broken mouth piece does that. Myler is not unique in that.

Don't get me wrong, we own several Myler's but they are not magic in any way.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> Whipple , that bit doesn't look at all like the Chris Cox bit I'm looking at on his sight. Is it one of his?


I just googled chris cox bit and got that. Sorry if its not right, I've never seen cox bits before.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> Don't get me wrong, we own several Myler's but they are not magic in any way.


Amen to that. Neither bit does a magic.

BTW, I disagree about price = quality. Not always. Billy Allen is cheaper than Myler, but I'm sure not worse. My bit is not super expensive (twice less than Myler), but my horses like it (it's copper enhanced eggbutt french link), and I don't see a reason to put amount of money in what I'm not even sure they'll like.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

When I said the Chris Cox bit was less expensive, it isn't cheap by any means. It's $75, and does have copper added. It appears by the looks and description on the site, to work very much like the myler. 

I'll probably still go with the myler bit because it is sold at our local tack store and they are wonderful about helping with selection and fit. Also, with shipping and handling, the Chris Cox bit will probably end up costing me more.

If anyone has used a Chris Cox snaffle bit, let me know what you think of it. I know Chris doesn't do anything without a lot of thought to the quality and comfort for the horse. And as someone here posted, he's not into a lot of "extra" when training horses. A good quality rope halter and lead rope with a popper on the end. That's all he uses, no carrot sticks ect....

Thanks to all that have responded, appreciate the input.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> The mylar looks to have more of a billy allen mouthpiece.
> 
> btw, Chris Cox is a big western guy--not so much english.  Think of Pat Parelli with all the ground work, then take away the goofy stuff like trees and jumping picnic tables.
> 
> The bits can't really be compared. Also remember that although bits may LOOK the same, you are PAYING for the quality of the construction and the balance of the bit. Cheap bits = poor balance.


 
you haven't watched him much have you?? He has done alittle of everything , his bit is very well balanced but the one pictured is NOT his!!

Yes CC is mostly a western rider but I have seen and watched him ride big time Hunters and show jumpers with HIS bit and fix them.. that being said his bit has a western design on the sides of it


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris Cox Horsemanship

I have one of these bits and LOVE it on most horses not all, I have one mare that hates it ... but she also has teeth issues that even with slight pressure on the sides of her mouth cause her problems other then her it has worked onabout every horse I have tried it on!!


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

I love Mylers! As everyone else has said, i love them because of how each side of the bit moves independently from the other. Just because a bit is broken in the middle doesn't mean that each side moves independently.


----------

